# Really Wanna Register :/



## Roxashe (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey Guys ^^ I'm new here, so not sure if this is where this post goes :/ I really want to register an account on the main site, but registration is offline. Is there anyway for a Mod to help me create one? or should I just wait?

Ty ^^


----------



## Socks the Fox (Mar 23, 2014)

The easiest thing to do would be to follow the instructions here.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 23, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> The easiest thing to do would be to follow the instructions here.



I don't think registering for Weasyl will solve the problem of not being able to register for FA.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 24, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> I don't think registering for Weasyl will solve the problem of not being able to register for FA.



It gives the OP a better alternative :V

Though seriously, this shit is getting old. Weasyl went through the same attack and was up within the day. FA's registration has been down for a month-ish?
C'mon. Really?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 24, 2014)

Aleu said:


> It gives the OP a better alternative :V
> 
> Though seriously, this shit is getting old. Weasyl went through the same attack and was up within the day. FA's registration has been down for a month-ish?
> C'mon. Really?



'better' is subjective. i'm not saying Weasyl is a bad site, but there are some things about FA that I prefer, particularly the notifications system. 
I'd love to see FA's registration back up; it's a very important part of the site that keeps it alive and growing. It's not going to die if registration is closed indefinitely because of its already established userbase, but it's not really fair to users who would like to join.


----------



## NoxiWox (Mar 24, 2014)

There are a few other threads in which the team has described why they cannot open registration at this time.
Their failure to publicize this enough to the users, though, is very bad. Most people on FA don't know that it's closed. Most of the people who do know don't know why. Only a fraction of the people that know about it being down know why, and the reason why, if you ask me, is honestly pretty sad because it shows how bad the management on this website is.


----------



## Kemo (Mar 24, 2014)

NoxiWox said:


> Most of the people who do know don't know why. Only a fraction of the people that know about it being down know why, and the reason why, if you ask me, is honestly pretty sad because it shows how bad the management on this website is.



"User registration temporarily disabled due to an on-going spam problem."
No need to look for a reason to complain.


----------



## RTDragon (Mar 24, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> 'better' is subjective. i'm not saying Weasyl is a bad site, but there are some things about FA that I prefer, particularly the notifications system.
> I'd love to see FA's registration back up; it's a very important part of the site that keeps it alive and growing. It's not going to die if registration is closed indefinitely because of its already established userbase, but it's not really fair to users who would like to join.



Though considering the site is stagnating that will mostly likely happen.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 24, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> Though considering the site is stagnating that will mostly likely happen.



no, it won't. Take Facebook for example. If that site stopped accepting users, I'd still visit regularly. FA's not losing users in droves, that period has passed. If you really think (or hope) the site is going to collapse because of this issue, you are sorely mistaken. There will always be users visiting the site.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 24, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> no, it won't. Take Facebook for example. If that site stopped accepting users, I'd still visit regularly. FA's not losing users in droves, that period has passed. If you really think (or hope) the site is going to collapse because of this issue, you are sorely mistaken. There will always be users visiting the site.



It's not JUST the lack of registration. That's pretty much preventing FA from growing. There's much, much more to FA's faults.


----------



## Maolfunction (Mar 24, 2014)

So,  at what point are we allowed to be irritated? After another month? After six months? With pretty much no word on the issue from staff, how much longer are we supposed to sit back complacently because the site's in no danger. I have friends who would like to make accounts and now they are about to not even bother even if FA opens registration because of the obvious lack of care with absolutely no updates on the issue. 

Keep this type of behavior up and people will jump to Weasyl, I have no doubts.


----------



## zanian (Mar 24, 2014)

Socks the Fox said:


> The easiest thing to do would be to follow the instructions here.


Or OP could follow the link here =P


----------



## InSaneJoker (Mar 24, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> no, it won't. Take Facebook for example. If that site stopped accepting users, I'd still visit regularly. FA's not losing users in droves, that period has passed. If you really think (or hope) the site is going to collapse because of this issue, you are sorely mistaken. There will always be users visiting the site.



I don't think Facebook would close registration down for over a month - I am pretty sure doing that WOULD hurt them. People can't friend their friends who want to make an account, so they go elsewhere to stay in contact, and during the down time people forget about it. It's also based on social networking, and is nowhere near like FA. It has a large amount of traffic and probably ten times the users FA has. And it also most likely has a more reliable coding team, one that was reliable in the beginning most likely (otherwise it wouldn't have grown like it has). Pretty sure at one point you thought comparing FA to DA wasn't valid, no idea why you'd compare FA to facebook. 

So, since FA is down, people can go to other sites that are stable right now. A lot of the artists on FA are on weasyl, deviantArt inkbunny, etc. etc. It's pretty good advice to give them alternatives if they do want to follow a particular artist, or commission them. Each site has its issues, yes, but none as frustrating as FA's as it currently stands. It's obvious at this point FA isn't needed for people to get the art they want, or the community they want, when those same users are everywhere else.


----------



## NoxiWox (Mar 24, 2014)

Kemo said:


> "User registration temporarily disabled due to an on-going spam problem."
> No need to look for a reason to complain.


But that one sentence is not nearly enough to justify the whole registration system being down.
What type of spam problem?
Why has it been a month?
How long will it last?
These are the types of questions that people want to ask, but they have nowhere to ask except on the forums here.
There's no public post at all for this entire situation. Nothing informing the users as to what is going on, no stickies. That's the issue. Simply giving you an error when you try to register simply isn't going to cut it. If it were a smaller feature of this site, then I'm sure it'd be fine. But this is an issue that is preventing every new member and person like me that wants to create an account under a new name from making a new account. I need more information. Of course, I've received this information by complaining in the forums, but that information is confide within my forums and is coming from one forum moderator. There needs to be a sticky post or an update.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 24, 2014)

Maolfunction said:


> So,  at what point are we allowed to be irritated? After another month? After six months? With pretty much no word on the issue from staff, how much longer are we supposed to sit back complacently because the site's in no danger. I have friends who would like to make accounts and now they are about to not even bother even if FA opens registration because of the obvious lack of care with absolutely no updates on the issue.
> 
> Keep this type of behavior up and people will jump to Weasyl, I have no doubts.


There has been word on it, but just not in the form of a site-wide announcement like a fender journal. This really annoys me too, even as a staff member here (though not on the mainsite, but we're all still counted as "FA Staff" and have contact with pretty much all of my fellow staff)

I could update the site status post regarding this, but I can only post there if I've been told to do it, I haven't.

All I've really been told is "no change in the situation", which is frustrating because that's a thing that could easily be communicated via fender journal/admin notice, rather than an admin or I coming in these threads that a minority of the FA user-base are going to read and saying something there.

Anyway, those are just my personal opinions.

As for the irritation, of course you're allowed to be irritated, no one here is saying that you shouldn't.

Anything else I was going to say have already been said by q_m in those two posts I linked.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 24, 2014)

Quite the "arguement" here.
You gotta feel for the staff. Will you be informed when the changes are made Raptros?


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 24, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> Will you be informed when the changes are made Raptros?


Yeah, I don't see why I wouldn't.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 24, 2014)

Raptros said:


> Yeah, I don't see why I wouldn't.



Then that's all the answer we'll need.
Have faith in the staff guys.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 24, 2014)

I interpreted that as a 'no'. x3


----------



## Weiss (Mar 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I interpreted that as a 'no'. x3



Huh?


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 24, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I interpreted that as a 'no'. x3


I'm a sarcastic bastard at times but not here. 

I meant it as a yes. XD


----------



## Weiss (Mar 24, 2014)

@Raptros
Not trying to change topic, but since your here already...
How does one get a namechange?
I may or may not have used my real name here...
I had nothing better up until now


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 24, 2014)

Lucius Savage said:


> @Raptros
> Not trying to change topic, but since your here already...
> How does one get a namechange?
> I may or may not have used my real name here...
> I had nothing better up until now


To change your forum one, wait until two months after your registration date and post here - http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/39121-Name-Change-Thread-READ-FIRST-POST

You can't change your mainsite one, you'll need to create a new account, which you can't because reg is down so you'll have to wait for that...


----------



## Weiss (Mar 24, 2014)

Raptros said:


> To change your forum one, wait until two months after your registration date and post here - http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/39121-Name-Change-Thread-READ-FIRST-POST
> 
> You can't change your mainsite one, you'll need to create a new account, which you can't because reg is down so you'll have to wait for that...



HAHAHAHAHAHA!
He said mainsite account... :lol:


----------



## Roxashe (Mar 25, 2014)

um wow. Didnt expect such a debate. But it's nice that there was at least a staff member that replied ^^ so I guess the best is to just wait for the site to accept new registrations now


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 25, 2014)

NoxiWox said:


> Of course, I've received this information by complaining in the forums, but that information is confide within my forums and is coming from one forum moderator. There needs to be a sticky post or an update.



Mainsite admin. Raptros is the forum mod.  
But yeah, I can't do much more than reply to these threads, I'm afraid.

We're all frustrated - it's no fun having to tell people "no", either.
I wouldn't expect any update requiring 'Neer's input today, (and I'm sure as hell not going to bother him today,) but there should be some word of _some_ sort soon, or I'll get to chewing off ears. This whole "communicating better with users" thing is something I have wanted fixed since before I even had an FA account.


----------



## Roxashe (Mar 25, 2014)

Woah! Reg is back up : D


----------



## skulltula (Mar 25, 2014)

Roxashe said:


> Woah! Reg is back up : D


YEAH haha that's what I came here to post about  too ~ I came to the forums to ask which art site they use as their main only to find that FA is FINALLY up. 

P.S. Where do they announce this type of stuff on the forums? Is there a kind of announcement board or whatever?


----------

